# All Brute Riders!!



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a pretty much stock 08 Brute Force 750, except for snorkles and a HMF pipe And optimiser. And I am wanting to make it the baddest brute around, Like phreebsd-my Idol. If yall could make a list, in order of what yall would do to make it the baddest brute around, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

31" Outlaws on MSA Diesels, 7" Highlifter lift kit, get rid of the optimizer and get a PCV with Autotune, Almond primary and Red Secondary clutch springs, HotCams, and change the HMF to a Full Muzzy Pro...

This should at least get you started lol


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Number 1 if you want bad azz you need power. Big lifts and tires are just that. Just big lifts and tires. Brutes are too light in front for deep mud so I would look at dirt drags myself. Get with Glenn at AMR on what you want. If mud is your thing a 75 rhp machine , 100 plus at the crank then add a 30-50 shot of nitrous is the way to go. It's expensive however. Your looking 3 grand for the motor work alone. including labor.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> 31" Outlaws on MSA Diesels, 7" Highlifter lift kit, get rid of the optimizer and get a PCV with Autotune, Almond primary and Red Secondary clutch springs, HotCams, and change the HMF to a Full Muzzy Pro...
> 
> This should at least get you started lol


Basically just described my brute lol. Diff wheels/tires & lift, but relatively the same size. And I had a PC3 but it got wet so I have to replace, and swapped out my Red Sec. for a Yellow Sec...like it better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

There are quite a few of us that live just mins from you... we all need to meet up and make a ride, then you can check out some of our brutes in person, may give some ideas on what you want and what its gonna take to make yours the baddest one around.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Need to win lottery first, cause it wont be cheap, haha


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> There are quite a few of us that live just mins from you... we all need to meet up and make a ride, then you can check out some of our brutes in person, may give some ideas on what you want and what its gonna take to make yours the baddest one around.


Yep.It all depends on which way he is wanting to go.Between all of us,we have very different set ups.It all depends on what his idea of badazz is.Is it the biggest baddest mud machine? Or the the baddest trail machine? They are two totally different monsters.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

There's really no such thing as "the baddest brute" as soon as you finish building it, you will find something that would have made it even badder! LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

its a never ending battle . people dang brad you got a nice ride . i'm like thanks is my work in progress its never over .... good luck. just make sure that the mod's you want work for you.. just because i have it or filthy has doesn't mean that you need it..


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for all of your input this has been real helpful to me. The reason i was asking this question is because im only 16 and i cant buy all of the stuff at once i would have to get some money then buy like a lift, then make some more money then buy the tires. So i guess what im asking is what is most inportant to get first then second then third ect. for me to have a brute that will get me through prettymuch anything.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

In order, snorks, tires, lift, and then motor work if you feel you truly need it...a power commander and a good tune will really change the way a stock bike runs and you may feel like you dont need the motor work. I wouldnt crack into the motor until I had a reason (like drowning it out at Crosby lol) 
I also agree with monsterbrute750, gpinjason, and walker...it just depends on what you plan on doing with it to determine what will make it a beast and just because some of us have it doesnt necessarily mean that you need it or that you will like it.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

If you're 16, don't waste all your money on a brute. Most of us are adults with good jobs(I hope lol) and we can afford to, these bikes can be a money pit, and you'lll regret it when you realize how much of a terrible investment Atv's are.


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smokey said:


> If you're 16, don't waste all your money on a brute. Most of us are adults with good jobs(I hope lol) and we can afford to, these bikes can be a money pit, and you'lll regret it when you realize how much of a terrible investment Atv's are.


What can I say other than I love to ride atvs and if my dad dosent have one then I guess I have to pay for my own one. I'm sure everybody knows that atvs are a terrible investment, but what can we say we love to ride atvs.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with not puttin everything you make into an atv... I run across nice deals on tires quite often, get something that will keep you happy but not break the bank. You can get a HL lift for under a 100 bucks or build a pipe lift cheap or I know a guy that will hook you up with a polyurethane spacer kit for 35 bucks...my stepdad has one of these on his new teryx. Use the knowledge & tips/tricks from other members on this forum to build your brute on a budget, then you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks filthyredneck08brute, that's what I plan on doing, is taking my time and finding deals on craigslist. I hope to get a rdc lift. with 30's from craigslist. Does anybody know where else I can find used brute aftermarket parts? They have to be in like the Houston aera.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Craigslist, ebay and our for sale forum are probably your best options to find some really good deals


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You can buy mine. It's for sale on here....lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

1bigforeman said:


> You can buy mine. It's for sale on here....lol.


Wish I had a bunch of the stuff off of yours:bigok:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> There's really no such thing as "the baddest brute" as soon as you finish building it, you will find something that would have made it even badder! LOL


 Thats a lie! Cause I have the baddest brute ever!lol


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Tell me your name is not trent!!!!! bigbadbrute750


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Thats a lie! Cause I have the baddest brute ever!lol


Baddest scattered across the garage floor at the moment :haha:. Just aggrevating buddy.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks buttleach! You will be apart of putting it back together,so in yo face!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I know, lookin forward to helpin make the transformation from B!*^h to Butch lol.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Werd! Me too


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Tell me your name is not trent!!!!! bigbadbrute750


My name is actually Brandon


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brandon these guys are right . search ebay craigslist here and highlifter for sale section for people getting rid of things for a good price.. i wouldn't have my lift and tires if it wasnt from getting a good deal.. be patient and save some money spend some of it on your 4 wheeler and put rest in the bank. and meangreen yours is nice but mine ain't no trailer queen like yours is or at least thats what i heard .. bwhahahahha


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Thanks buttleach! You will be apart of putting it back together,so in yo face!


Please tell me you're not turning that thing into a beer drinking bike,cause you don't drink...!!! LOL !!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

We all have jokes now!lol Hell no mine is usually always the muddiest. Somebody is getting there air let out of there tires.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahhaaha ..... don't shoot the messanger i'm just tellin you what i heard ...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Be sure to strap a chainsaw on the back the next time you come to greens bayou......


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Be sure to strap a chainsaw on the back the next time you come to greens bayou......


 Why? Im not gonna be that wide. Justin is wider than me and he had no problems


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah man I'm out just beyond 60 inches... fits everywhere a sxs will fit, but I dont have quite as long of a wheelbase to deal with.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> We all have jokes now!lol Hell no mine is usually always the muddiest. Somebody is getting there air let out of there tires.


2nd muddiest if mines out that day, I have to try my best to stay clean:rockn:..... And fail miserably at it everytime. Need some really wide fender flares


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah,like eight inch wide fender flares.


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just a quick question for you Houston riders. Is there any other places to ride in the houston aera besides outlaw atv park in highlands?


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

THE Baddest brute is the one you built yourself.....do all the mods with the help of the MIMB boards and it will be exactly what you want.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Yeah man I'm out just beyond 60 inches... fits everywhere a sxs will fit, but I dont have quite as long of a wheelbase to deal with.


 
not for long little buddy :rockn:.. may have a suprise for you at meet and greet


----------



## Tony Gilbert (Aug 17, 2010)

*07 brute*

I have a 05 brute with 29.5 laws with a two inch lift thinking of going to some silver backs at least 30 inches any comments on either tire good or bad ? 

Tigger


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

love my 32 back's . they churn tha butter


----------



## Tony Gilbert (Aug 17, 2010)

ten four about to put my two inch lift on and might get some backs for christmas


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Biggest and baddest is something different in every ones mind. Where I'm from, I've probably got the biggest baddest bike around, and closest to mine, would be a stock MudPro on 30" Mudzillas. My mods are in my sig, and I'm sitting at around 17" of GC with the lifts and 30's. Stock MudPro with 30's is at 16" If you want the biggest and baddest, I see you're in Texas, so good luck! LOL


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I'm pretty happy of what I have right now, I came from a stock brute, and I have probably put about 100 hours of work into her.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Tony Gilbert said:


> I have a 05 brute with 29.5 laws with a two inch lift thinking of going to some silver backs at least 30 inches any comments on either tire good or bad ?
> 
> Tigger


What kind of riding do you do? ....the backs are good in some places, and outlaws are good in some.... both are great tires. The 29.5s pull like crazy, and definitely seemed to do better in the deep water (with sandy bottom) than some of the backs that I've seen out. Just rode with a guy this past saturday night that had a 2010 brute 750 with a 6" gorilla and 30" backs...his complaint was that the backs dig too bad for water riding and said that his next set will be 31 laws.... I love my 31s, but had 29.5s before I got these.... liked them just as much. The 31s ride better but they're heavier too.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

we all know what kinda tires i like ... bwhahahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Give it to me, and then it will be the most badass brute around :rockn:


----------

